# Bunny not pooping or peeing



## MrsFarley (Dec 31, 2018)

Lucky, my lop is going down hill fast. Tomorrow is NYE. No vet available. I’ve given lots of greens, he eats a small amount, small amount of Timothy Hay and drinks a small amount of sweetened water. I’ve been syringe feeding the last couple of days, 2x per day. One syringe each time. I cleaned his litter box yesterday and it’s still clean today. No pellets, no wet spots. What can I do? I’m out of town and have somebody else checking on him. Oh my gosh, this isn’t good....


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 31, 2018)

More information would be helpful.  You say litter box, so I assume Lucky is a house bunny.  Is he intact or neutered?  How old is he?  Are his teeth in good shape?  Has he ever had any problems in his past?  What do you feed him and has he had any recent dietary changes?

@Bunnylady 
@Tale of Tails Rabbitry


----------



## MrsFarley (Dec 31, 2018)

He is a house bunny. He lives a cage but runs around the house in the evenings when we are home. He lost an eye a couple of months ago when he was a free range, outdoors bunny. Don’t know if he is neutered. His teeth look good! His gums look good! We have no idea how old he is bc he was a stray that wandered up. He doesn’t have any callouses on his heels, though and he was full of energy 3 weeks ago, then started acting lethargic. I thought it was the weather change.
I bought a new pellet food about the same time this tummy trouble started. I’ve abandoned that and gone with a more commercial kind. There are some pellets in his litter box now but not many.
(When he lost his eye, the vet said he was incredibly healthy. We live in an area where many people raise meat rabbits and laughed at us for taking him to the vet, instead of putting him down. We think one of our chickens may have pecked his eye. That’s why we keep him inside now. (He loves hanging out with the chickens.))


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 31, 2018)

Having been an outdoor free range bunny I'm sure he is probably used to greens... And if the greens are the problem I would suspect that he would have runny poop instead of no poop at all.  Are they fresh greens from your yard or store bought greens?  What kind of greens?

Does his belly feel hard and bloated, or soft and normal?

@Bunnylady , @Tale of Tails Rabbitry ...  Have you guys ever had any luck home treating GI stasis?  I've only done it twice and only have a 50% success rate, I dont think I have enough experience to coach her through this.


----------



## MrsFarley (Dec 31, 2018)

I’ve given him both store bought and from my yard. Same response from both. And his tummy is soft, not hard.


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 31, 2018)

Try offering him some rolled oats.  Just plain, old fashioned oatmeal, not the instant quick cook kind.  Let us know how he reacts to those.

I'd expect his belly to be bloated if it were GI stasis.

Does he still groom himself as normal?  What behavior changes have you noticed the most? Can you make a video of him?  I might be able to see a clue from his behavior.


----------



## MrsFarley (Jan 1, 2019)

He does still groom himself. The biggest change is setting in the litter box for hours. Not eating and drinking like a full grown man, lol. Not running around the house when he’s taken out of his cage. He will hide his head under a blanket. He has lost weight and his pellets are tiny.


----------



## GypsyG (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm at a loss.  Can you take him to the vet tomorrow when they get back in the office?


----------



## MrsFarley (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes! I plan on it.


----------



## GypsyG (Jan 1, 2019)

Please let us know what you find out.  

In the meantime you might try putting a little sunflower oil on some oats or pellets or whatever you can get him to eat.  If he has some kind of blockage it might help loosen it up.


----------



## GypsyG (Jan 1, 2019)

GypsyG said:


> Please let us know what you find out.
> 
> In the meantime you might try putting a little sunflower oil on some oats or pellets or whatever you can get him to eat.  If he has some kind of blockage it might help loosen it up.


Is there any chance he might have ate something of an inorganic nature while hopping around the house?  Carpet, a bit of a plastic bag, a cigarette butt, anything like that?


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 1, 2019)

@GypsyG that was my thought...


----------



## GypsyG (Jan 1, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> @GypsyG that was my thought...


My rabbits are outdoor meat rabbits.  I'm tryin to "think outside of the hutch".


----------



## GypsyG (Jan 2, 2019)

Did you get Lucky to the vet today?  What did you find out?


----------



## GypsyG (Jan 4, 2019)

Did you ever get Lucky to the vet?  Did you find anything out?  Has there been any improvement?


----------

